# Success At Last



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

Having recently purchased a digital camera, I thought I had better figure out how to post pictures on any forum I take part in.

Perhaps this recently purchased bargain looks familiar!

Martin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No reflections from the watch glass, good first pictures mate.









Reflections are the worst enemy of the watch photographer/ lover.









Nice going.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good picture Martin of a fine watch - rather large aren't they?









I've got a new Japanese dive watch arriving soon (I hope) I'll post some of it piccies when it arives - it's got a funky blue dial which I'm hoping to get a decent shot of


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

bu**er, can only see red 'x'

john







.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> bu**er, can only see red 'x'
> 
> john
> 
> ...


Same here









Derek


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> Having recently purchased a digital camera, I thought I had better figure out how to post pictures on any forum I take part in.
> 
> Perhaps this recently purchased bargain looks familiar!
> 
> ...


Sorry, is this better?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice photo Martin and a lot better than some of mine.

Hope to see a lot more pics, posted by you in the future.

Roy


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

brill martin,thanks.

john

btw, beautiful watch there mate


----------

